# Resting for brewed coffee



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've never heard any recommendation to rest beans for brewed coffee, but I'm wondering whether there would be some benefit to doing so.

I've noticed that I've enjoyed by brewed coffee more after a week or two from roast much more than when really fresh. This could be down to tweaking things to get the best out of it, but if I'm honest I don't think I'm very good at that!

When the beans are fresh, the bloom is really lively and I wonder if its harder for the water to get into the beans. Any thoughts on this, or is it old news that I haven't heard?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

As the coffee ages it gets easier to extract, but if you grind finer you can still extract it satisfactorily by the time it has gone overnight from the roaster to you. Coarsen up if things start getting bitter as the coffee ages.

For steeps, makes sure the coffee is well wetted, but don't beat it up, just make sure no dry clumps.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Anecdotally, I find the best brews to be within 1 week of roasting and usually very early on after the bag is opened. I sometimes seem to get a second peak near the end of the bag (usually about 5-7 days later).


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

I've found brewed coffee generally tastes a little rounder a few days after roasting, although I can still get a good cup straight away. I've roasted some Rwandan red bourbon this afternoon and tried a cup (using aeropress) as soon as the beans were cool. It's slightly harder to work with as theres much more bloom, in hindsight a french press may have been better. That said, it was still a very good cup of coffee and I expect it to be at its best in a couple of days or so.

I can't comment as for espresso as I only brew, but a friend of mine who also roasts his own tends to leave his beans to mature for up to 10 days for espresso.

Hope that helps..


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

My brewed is always better a few days in.

Seems to open up and smooth a bit. I have been disappointed by a lot of coffee when I first get it, then loved it a week after

May just be in my head, though....


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm talking more in the espresso ranges, so my current bag is at 2 weeks old and seems to be much tastier now - this is the sort of timescales I've consistently found this to be the case


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Straight out the roaster for brewed


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It may be all in my head but I think the coffee I have that is less than 2 weeks from roasting and ground fresh for the brew always is best. I'd have to save some from a batch to compare with the next restocking and I never remember to do that.

As the a lot of the flavouring is volatile aromatics (or so I am led to believe) that would support the case for fresh is best working on the assumption that we want those flavours. If unwanted flavours decayed faster than the flavours we want, that would make the case for letting the beans rest but I've not heard of this being the case.


----------



## tntn45 (Mar 16, 2015)

I've roasted some Rwandan red bourbon this afternoon and tried a cup (using aeropress) as soon as the beans were cool. It's slightly harder to work with as theres much more bloom, in hindsight a french press may have been better. That said, it was still a very good cup of coffee and I expect it to be at its best in a couple of days or so. ???


----------

